# Pain at the TOP of the uterus?



## VaMountainMomma (Jun 6, 2005)

I've been having mild, random BH contractions for the past few days. Yay since I haven't had any up until now (37w today).

But last night, they got a little bit stronger, and I was having low cramps (felt like gas pain, maybe it was?). But then I got this very sharp pain along the top of my uterus (like where the fundus is). Right in the middle. It seemed to come and go (but never going away completely).

I drank a couple glasses of water and layed down for a bit and it all went away in about 30 minutes.

The same thing happened this morning.

Just curious if anyone has had pain in that spot before, because I sure haven't.


----------



## newmommy7-08 (Feb 2, 2008)

I haven't had this... but it is something my midwives asked me to watch for since I've been having severe swelling of the legs and feet. You may want to consider a call to your care provider if it persists. My midwife indicated it could be a warning for pre-eclampsia. It may be nothing, but if it keeps up it may be worth the call.


----------



## VaMountainMomma (Jun 6, 2005)

Interesting. My BP has been perfect the entire time, no swelling, etc. I have an appt. tomorrow morning, so I'll definitely be sure to mention it.

Although it says PE pain is more on the right side, under the ribs, and mine is right in the center, on top.

Thanks for the response!


----------



## VaMountainMomma (Jun 6, 2005)

BTW, I hope the swelling eases up!


----------



## redorchid (Feb 22, 2008)

This may be completely unrelated, but that's where I felt the intensity of my contractions during my second labor. Might it be contractions? You said it doesn't completely go away, so that doesn't seem to fit.

The other pains I get at the top are when baby gets it's parts high enough to rub against my ribs, but I'd think you would know if it was that. Hope you figure it out!


----------



## 1babysmom (May 22, 2006)

Funny...I could have written this post while I was pg!! here's my thread from my DDC...

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=885807


----------



## Rockies5 (May 17, 2005)

I'd also say it may be how you experience contractions. I had low cramps, back labor (which is normal for me) and sharp top of fundus pressures with one of my births. (the others were all back and thigh pressures)


----------



## LisaN (Mar 15, 2008)

I was so glad to see your post about this.

I'm about 38 weeks now and have been having this pain at the top of my uterus for about a week. I THINK they are BH, but the unomfortable feeling is there even if my belly isn't tight. My feeling is dull not sharp though. It feels like a tummy ache that just won't go away. Like the clothes across my belly are too tight (even with I don't have clothes on). For the past 2 days though it hasn't let up. I'm very swollen in the 100 degree Texas heat, but my blood pressure has been fine. I spent the whole day today relaxing, so I know I'm not overdoing it.

So! I'm going with the assumption that my muscles are sore from the BH and that's why it still feels uncomfortable even with I'm not having one.

Do you think you're having the same thing?


----------

